# Which orchestral instrument is the least needed?



## PWCom (Feb 3, 2010)

I understand that this probably is not the greatest topic in the world to begin my posting career with, but I believe that it may be an important one.

In today ecomonies, even orchestras may need to start cutting their costs. One of the main orchestral costs is, of course, the performers' salaries. While some major orchestras (London Sympony, New York Philharmonic, etc.) may not be as affected, I'm sure smaller ones will. If such a cut happens, which instrument/s do you think would be the most likely to be cut, and/or which instrument would you cut if you were forced to make a decision?

Think about things such as how melodic the instrument is (does it usually take the melody, or is it usually playing chords or slow moving notes), amount of time playing (are they in action most of the time, or do the sit until the last 10 measures of the last movement), and blend. To put it simply, which instruments are the least necessary in order to have a strong orchestra?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Conductors.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's certainly the conductors that should take a pay-cut if cut-backs are needed! It's all Karajan's fault...

Of the instruments though, it really depends what period the piece is. If it's something classical, you could (although it would be atrocious!) throw out the bassoons seeing as they usually just double the bass, but this obviously wouldn't work for _The Rite of Spring_...


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poor conductors (in small orchestras), sometimes they do an incredible effort and they not just not win, they do even lose money sometimes... (At least here, Spain).

Here is an article, in spanish, where you can see names of conductors, and near you'll see a number followed by several zeros. That's what they earn for each performance.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/01/24/cultura/1264369573.html

I can't answer to the question in the topic...

Greetings


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Throw out that annoying triangle. Never really understood its purpose. We really need more cowbell.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rostropovich. Anyone who has been in an orchestra is scared to death of playing next to him (or at least, that's my best guess). He makes me feel like a pathetic excuse for a person


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glockenspiel. Triangle. But really, you can't just get rid of any instrument. You might as well kill the whole thing. You can't eliminate one instrument or section. Unless you decide to turn your orchestra into a chamber ensemble and play only music that fits (bye bye pretty much any symphony from the 20th century, for example). Or you go one step beyond and become a sextet.. Or a quintet... quartet... Etc. 

Or you murder the composer's work and adapt the music to your one-instrument-less orchestra. 

No, really. Pay cuts sound more reasonable. Everybody else in this economy can take it. Musicians can, too


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Replace the six first violins by just one with an amplifier etc.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Replace the six first violins by just one with an amplifier etc.


If this is a joke then fine.. but if not I will explain to you how ridiculous this idea is.

I dont think it is possible to scrap any instrument from the orchestra, if the composer has specified this combination of instruments then each one is equally essential.

Certain conductors could maybe have a slight decrease in fee but I think they comparatively deserve them as top-level experts (as opposed to some lazy retarded people who earn big bucks also)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Piccolo 
Flute 
Oboe 
English Horn 
Clarinet 
Bass Clarinet
Bassoons 
Contrabassoon 
Horns 
Trumpets 
Trombones
Tuba 
Timpani 
Snare Drum 
Tenor Drum 
Bass Drum 
Cymbals 
Tam-tam 
Triangle 
Wood block 
Tambourine 
Glockenspiel 
Xylophone 
Vibraphone 
Chimes 
Castanets
Congas
Bongos
Güiro
Whip 
Celesta 
Piano 
Harp
Violins
Violas
Cellos
Double basses


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> If this is a joke then fine.. but if not I will explain to you how ridiculous this idea is.


Of course it is a joke.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Argus said:


> Piccolo
> Flute
> Oboe
> English Horn
> ...


And now, with everything present and accounted for, we are left with a small child, whistling out of tune. I think I can dig it


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> To put it simply, which instruments are the least necessary in order to have a strong orchestra?
> 
> 
> > tgtr0660:
> ...


Nooooo! Every child's favourite instrument! We're going to have to set up a Facebook account for 'Save the Triangle'!


----------



## hankz (Jan 13, 2010)

Really the only freedom the performer has is to reduce the *size* of the performing group. That is: If a concerto is being performed with an Oboe as the soloist, the conductor may decide to redce the size of the string section so that the number of string instrumentalists (violins, Violas, Celli, and Basses) do not drown out the soloist.

If the composer included a Bass Drum in the composition, the performing group cannot simply decide to perform the piece without one of the instruments indcated in the score.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been listening to Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony for two pianos, and it's quite amazing how he captures the sense of it, while dispensing with the orchestra altogether.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I've been listening to Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony for two pianos, and it's quite amazing how he captures the sense of it, while dispensing with the orchestra altogether.


How about the Finale to Beethoven's Symphony No 7 arranged for 20 pianos (40 hands).

I caught THIS item at 06.44 am.

It is a piano reduction played by 20 mainly Dutch pianists. I taped it and I still think it's great. Maybe I could try to upload it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Artemis said:


> How about the Finale to Beethoven's Symphony No 7 arranged for 20 pianos (40 hands).
> 
> I caught THIS item at 06.44 am.
> 
> It is a piano reduction played by 20 mainly Dutch pianists. I taped it and I still think it's great. Maybe I could try to upload it.


The link does not seem to work anymore. Damn, I'd have liked to have heard this.


----------

